# Placing Order for Additional MTF Shirts, Jackets & Sweatshirts



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

As we walked through the York Halls last week, members attending stopped me and wanted to know how to get one of our fabulous shirts. During the Meet, I took orders for 17 more shirts. What a response. *Folks loved the MTF logo and said it was one of the nicest train shirts they had ever seen. *

So here is your chance. If you missed the first two order deadlines and want a shirt, jacket, sweatshirt, please e-mail me to the one mentioned in my profile and I will get the details to you without delay.

The next York Meet in April should be loaded with our members sporting these terrific shirts and jackets. What a great way to promote the MTF Forum.

**** Adding Pricing ****

Here are the current apparel offerings:

Polo Style Shirt: $ 27.00 plus shipping
Oxford Style Long Sleeve Shirt: $ 33.50 plus shipping
Crew Neck Sweatshirt: $ 26.00 plus shipping
Baseball Style Jacket: $ 71.00 plus shipping

All items will be black, the best color to show off our logo. Sizes above XL carry a $ 2.00 additional fee.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector wrote: If you missed the first two order deadlines and want a shirt said:


> Brian,
> Please send me the information, Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> So here is your chance. If you missed the first two order deadlines and want a shirt, jacket, sweatshirt, please e-mail me to the one mentioned in my profile and I will get the details to you without delay..


I suggest that you post this in the "General Model Train Discussion" Forum, since the paraphernalia is not scale-specific. (I'm talking model railroad scale -- not personal scale -- i.e. size). Those who don't do O-scale and ignore the O-scale forum may not even know about this.

You could also post this in the "Forum News" forum.

Pictures of the products would be useful, as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the original thread with pictures: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=44410

I'll move this to the general forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is a photo of the new MTF apparel:

View attachment 92897


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is ab better look at the new MTF logo:

View attachment 92905


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you didn't order yet, I'll spring for a polo shirt, 2XL to see if it fits. I really need long but, sometimes it will fit, crossed fingers. So, ill try one because of the effort you put into setting it up thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

SJM9911, got you covered.

If you could e-mail me with your address, that would help.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Brian, any chance of a long sleeve polo shirt?

Thanks!


----------

